# hpqutils problem



## JRH2309 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi, First posting on this site, so hope I'm doing this OK! Problem started yesterday when I removed a defunct HP all-in-one and replaced with an Epson all-in-one. I now get a message box on starting up which says: "File or assembly name hpqutils or one of its dependencies was not found" and I'm given the option to click 'OK' or cancel the box, in either case I can proceed.
Can anyone tell me how to get rid of this? Thanks.


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

Is this printer being run over a network? If it is just being run locally verify that all of the HP Software is un-installed. I am assuming that file is coming from HP. You may want to consider a re-install.


----------



## JRH2309 (Nov 6, 2006)

Not over a network, but took your advice and made sure that all the HP programmes (of which this was a remnant I think) were removed. Many thanks.


----------



## sassycat (Apr 25, 2008)

I thank you and i thank both every day
God bless


----------

